# ägypten was geht und wo?



## mlkzander (16. Dezember 2006)

hat jemand nen tip wer da evtl angelausflüge anbietet
wir fliegen über weihnachten nach sharm el sheikh
ich würde schon mal gern nen test in der red sea machen


----------



## mlkzander (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ägypten was geht und wo?*

alles gefunden


----------



## stefannn87 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: ägypten was geht und wo?*

Ich fliege im Juli auch wieder runter nach Ägypten, dieses mal nach Sharm el Sheikh, habe jetzt gelesen das vom Ufer aus das Angeln verboten sei...
In Hurghada letztes Jahr war das aber kein Problem, weiß da wer was genaues? 
Denn gerade in Ufernähe habe ich letztes Jahr in der Abenddämmerung alles mögliche an Jägerischen fähigkeiten der Raubfische mitbekommen..

Gibt es dort vlt auch günstige Bootsfahrten die halt über das typische Touristen-Leinenangeln herüber gehen?

Ansonsten würd ich mir nen 1Mann Gummiboot mit nehmen und von dort aus in Küstenregionen Schleppen und Spinnen, denke mal Strömungsmäßig sollte das kein Prob sein.

Dankeee


----------



## techno1957 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: ägypten was geht und wo?*

Hallo Stefann 87
Bin gestern aus Ägypten wieder gekommen. War dort Privat untergebracht in Mubarak 7.Habe dort  allerdings nicht geangelt,sondern mich dort nur informiert was man machen kann da ich vorraussichtlich ab Dezember ganz dort leben werde. An den Hotelstränden kommst du nur durch Beziehungen dran aber es gibt dort auch Abschnitte wo die Einheimischen sind und dort kannst du angeln. Wir Haben auch eine Yacht gechartert mit 8 Leuten zum Superpreis von gut 100 Euro. Waren damit zum schnorcheln vor Paradies Iland.3Mann Besatzung waren auch dabei,super freundlich.Die fahren mit dir auch zum angeln raus cirka 8std.Allerdings besteht dort ein Mangel an Angel Tackel. Nimmst du selbst was mit oder willst du vor ort etwas ausleihen? Habe wenn Interesse besteht Eine Telefonnummer Für Dich von einer Deutschen Die dir dort weiter helfen kann.     MfG Heinz


----------



## stefannn87 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: ägypten was geht und wo?*

Hey, danke für die Antwort

Erstmal, wie war dein Urlaub? 

Zum Thema:
Ich wollte genau eine Angel mitnehmen, unzwar eine ca 2,70m lange Rute, Wurfgewicht um die 100.
Ne Mittlere Stationärrolle ca 19kg Tragkraft + ca 40er Schnur 

Also wie gesagt bin ich in Sharm el shaikh, soweit ich weiß ich, dass es man vom Ufer nicht angeln darf...

Mit Boot würde ich auch raus fahren, aber lieber so nen Ruderboot, da mir die finanziellen Möglichkeiten nicht bei Seite stehen ein Riesen Schiff zu chartern  da ich ja auch allein mit meiner Freundin bin.

Gezielt wollte ich halt auf die Räuber gehen, am besten mit Kunstköder.

Dankeee


----------



## techno1957 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: ägypten was geht und wo?*

Hallo Stefannn,
mein Urlaub war einfach traumhaft,lag wohl daran das wir privat gewohnt haben und dann auch alles sebst gemanagt und verhandelt haben.Da die Einheimischen sehr freundlich sind und nicht alle die touris abzocken hielten sich die Ausgaben auch in Grenzen.Angeln kannst du auch vom Ufer aus,frag nach am besten Morgens oder abends. Aber etwas grosses bekommst du nur draussen am Haken. und mit nem Gummiboot weit rausfahren würde ich nicht da der Wind doch ab und an recht stark für ein kleines Boot werden Kann.Frag doch mal nach ob da mehrere einen Ausflug mitmachen wollen,uns hat die Yacht mit 8 Leuten 100 Euro gekostet. Erkundige dich nach dem Strand der Einheimischen und Laß die Hotelstrände aus. Meide das Angeln da wo Touris sind, die mögen es nicht so gerne sehen wenn du die bunten Fische am Haken hast.Wie gesagt sieh zu das du weg von den Touris kommst,nachfragen bei den Einheimischen und viel Petri Heil 

Mfg Heinz


----------



## techno1957 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: ägypten was geht und wo?*

Tackel ist soweit ok,Kunstköder gehen immer,vergesst die Reiseapotheke nicht, Magen-Darmmittel,Feuchttücher.Die Toiletten ausserhalb der Hotels sind süffig bis zu nicht benutzbar.Putzt alles ab was ihr in den Mund nehmt(Dosen,Strohalme usw)


----------



## stefannn87 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: ägypten was geht und wo?*

Danke für die Gesundheitsinfo 

Mit dem Fischen wären der Badephase der Touris bin ich klar gegen das Angeln, das führt eher zu zankerein als alles andere  Ausserdme siehts au zimelich ******* aus mit nem dicken Wobbler samt Drilling zwischen den Schnorchlern vorbei zu ziehen 

Ofira heißt übrigens die Ecke in der ich bin, unzwar genau im Beach Albatros, in der nähe ist ein größerer Hafen aber leider nicht wirklich was Abgelegendes...zumindest scheint es so wie ich bei google Earth erkennen kann.

Naja vlt finde ich da ja ne lockere Crew bei der das Mitfahren auf einem Boot nicht so teuer ist. 100 Euro für mich alleine wären definitiv zu viel, aber durch 3-4 Leuten ises ok.


----------

